# My New Layout?



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

I dismantled my first layout and I am starting another one. This one is a little bigger and a little more interesting well it is to me anyway. Here is a drawing of it so have at it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting layout...lots of good switching operations
are possible. But you need to have a run-around-track.
A way for the loco to get on 'the other side' of a car.

Some of your spurs require that you spot a car by
pushing it in with the front of the loco...and some of
them require the loco to back a car in. Without a run 
around you won't be able to do one or the other
depending on which direction the loco is facing.

You might be able to squeeze this in with a turnout
connecting, just above the passenger station,
the freight yard ladder track and the
long spur to the lumber yard.

Don


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

DonR said:


> Very interesting layout...lots of good switching operations
> are possible. But you need to have a run-around-track.
> A way for the loco to get on 'the other side' of a car.
> 
> ...



I like your idea but I just cant get it straight in my head, can you try to explain it more or better yet draw it in. Thanks Don


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Like This.










White track is the run around.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You could also just stick another double crossover on the straight section at the top. Then the entire layout would be split into two large run around tracks (at the price of running the loco the wrong way on one side of the main).

Some other questions:
1) what is the siding in the lower right used for?
2) where do the loaded coal hoppers go?
3) where does the lumber to supply the lumber yard come from?
4) where does the concrete plant obtain its raw materials?
5) since the freight yard is single ended, and therefore not a proper classification yard, where does the freight come from? Where does outbound freight go?
6) what scale are you working in. I'm thinking N, because 1-3/4" clearance where the mine lead crosses the lumber yard leads is not sufficient for any larger scale. Also, your curves would be very tight in HO.

So, the purpose of questions 2-5 is to get you to think outside your little oval. Instead of a short tunnel in the upper left, have your trains pass through a dummy portal into a hidden staging area (behind a backdrop), where you can swap loads and originate and terminate trains with cargos going to and from the industries on your layout. Adding another track or two would give you more room to work, keeping trains in staging off of your mainline.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> You could also just stick another double crossover on the straight section at the top. Then the entire layout would be split into two large run around tracks (at the price of running the loco the wrong way on one side of the main).
> 
> Some other questions:
> 1) what is the siding in the lower right used for?
> ...


First I would like to thank you for your response.
To answer your first question I just put that siding there because there was room for it I dont know if I will actually use it in the layout. Questions 2-5 are all great points the problem is I have no room to expand the bench so I have to try and work within the bench I have,if you have any ideas to solve these problems I am all ears. Oh by the way I am pretty new to this hobby so bear with me.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have made some more changes in my proposed layout. What do you guys think.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Much better. Good train running and lots of switching.
And you got in 2 'passing sidings' or 'run arounds'.

Don't be tempted to connect the 'blue' tracks near
the lumber yard. That
would make a reverse loop and require isolation and
a reverse loop controller or complex wiring and 
switches.

Don


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

DonR said:


> Much better. Good train running and lots of switching.
> And you got in 2 'passing sidings' or 'run arounds'.
> 
> Don't be tempted to connect the 'blue' tracks near
> ...


Thank you Don


----------

